# Postmates



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I have noticed in the last three months postmates Is capping the blitz pricing in dallas at 1.5 blitz.Is that happening in your cities to?


----------



## Electricifier (Dec 1, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I have noticed in the last three months postmates Is capping the blitz pricing in dallas at 1.5 blitz.Is that happening in your cities to?


It seems to be that way in Austin right now. I have not seen it go above 1.5 for many months now.


----------

